# Menrwertdienste Ocean



## arti86 (30 September 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich besitze einen Genion S Tarif bei Mobilcom Debitel. In den letzten Monaten habe recht große Rechnungen bekommen und wurde skeptisch. Die Rechnungen kann ich nur Online auf der HP von Debitel nachschauen.  Da ich aber mein Passwort verloren hatte, konnte ich die letzten Monate nicht darauf zugreifen. Nun hatte ich ein endlich ein neues Passwort bekommen und konnte die Rechnungen mir ansehen. Und der Grund für die hohen Rechnungen war auch sofort gefunden: *Mehrwertdienste Ocean*. Mir wurden vier Monate lang 16,77 € abgezogen und ich weiß nicht für was. Habe keine Nummern gewählt oder irgendein Abo abgeschlossen.

Hab dann bei Mobilcom Debitel angerufen aber nur eine Nummer von einem Drittanbieter bekommen, wo ich mich schlau machen sollte. Dort angerufen aber keinen erreicht nur so eine programierte Stimme, die einem sagt, man soll die Rechnung kopieren und die Folgende Adresse schicken, wenn was unklar ist.

Was soll ich bloß tun ?

*
*


----------



## arti86 (30 September 2011)

Ps: Der Drittanbieter ist Sybase GmbH


----------



## Hippo (30 September 2011)

Das Bemühen der Suchfunktion hätte folgende Ergebnisse gebracht ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mehrwertdienst-ocean-gesucht.36317/#post-335684
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-neuer-handy-vertrag.24185/page-6#post-256347
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/sybase-365-gmbh.25021/#post-263856

Außerdem findest Du in meiner Signatur noch Links zum Thema


----------



## arti86 (30 September 2011)

Danke, aber die 3 Threads hattee ich schon gelesen.

Hab die Einzelverbindungsnachweise mal durchgeschaut und angeblich hatte ich jeden Monat 4 mal das web abo:tubemania für 4,1933 € bestellt.
Hab jetzt eine Mail an Sybase GmbH geschrieben, wenn die das nicht einstellen und mir den Betrag von mitlerweile 100 € nicht zurück erstatten, gehts zum Anwalt.


----------



## eddy89 (1 Februar 2012)

bei mir is genau die selbe kacke....haste das geld zurück erstatten??

...oder erfahren worauf die draufgeklickt hast?


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2012)

Tja Eddy, ob du darauf wohl ne Antwort bekommst.... ?

weil:
arti86 wurde zuletzt gesehen: 30 September 2011
Nachricht geschrieben und nie wieder reingeschaut....


----------

